
De Blasio Vows for First Time to Cut Funding for the N.Y.P.D - danso
https://www.nytimes.com/2020/06/07/nyregion/deblasio-nypd-funding.html
======
pmdulaney
Cutting funding for the police...

What a boneheaded move that is. It's like cutting off a finger because your
hand dropped something.

